# UKC Show in Locke, NY



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:cheers2:Yay yet_ again_ for my very favorite WINNING red spoo love, Finnengan!! Congratulations! :clap2:What a happy experience you had at this show! As though a poodle pj party and BIS win aren't enough, you got to meet daddy Snow!! How wonderful! i remember what a handsome boy he is from when he was "courting" Wispynook's beautiful Grace.:beauty: I think it's _fantastic _how widespread our wonderful forum family is, and how much unexpected pleasure we all get to share. :grouphug: Finn looks very dapper, and I'm delighted to see his proud little Bijou sister Dare in the winner's circle too.roud:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

The byrequest dogs are very nice, Wendy Penn is a great breeder and from here in Ohio ;D
Congrats the win


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Vety Nice!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations yet again! What a small place the dog world is sometimes!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_First of all I want to congratulate you on your wins over the weekend. They look fabulous with their big rosettes for decoration! Way to go!

OMGosh!! Who would have thought! I was so excited to read that you met our boy Snow'd and the gang that I squealed to when I read it!! Sherryn loves to share her dogs with others. She is so proud of them, and rightfully so. Those minis are just adorable. In fact, it was her champion mini dog that caught our attention at the show where we first met Sherryn. We were quite taken with how beautifully put together he is. We did not even know she had a male white spoo at the time.

I had to laugh when you told about how Snow'd greeted you because that is exactly how he greeted Dianne and I too. He is such a gentleman! And, he is a very funny character too. We are very pleased that his puppies also have that funny, sassy side that their daddy loves to show off. He's quite proud of himself. 

We are very excited to be breeding Grace one more time to Snow'd next spring. We were so pleased with the first litter, and I am sure we will be just as please with the second. We have six people on our list waiting for their next litter to be born. We are so excited about it and so are they. I can't wait to raise another bunch of sweet babies!

Thank you so much for sharing your story of meeting Sherryn, Snow'd and her minis with us._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great time you had. Finnegan is beautiful.  How fun to meet Snow'd and have a connection here. It is a small world, isn't it? Happy to hear about the great weekend you had. Finnegan's sister is adorable, too!


----------

